# 2000 Maxima missing and hesitates



## Hatch (Jul 27, 2006)

I had to replace the starter on my Maxima last week and I now have a bad miss and the car will hardly run when it's cold. I removed the air cleaner housing and battery to get to the starter and I'm thinking it has to be something in the hoses or electrical connections to the air cleaner housing. But I can't find anything disconnected. HELP.


----------

